# The Rut has begun!



## mesa sky photography

After calling for cats this morning I decided to head over to the food plot. Started with a doe bleat then a Primos buck roar and then......


----------



## bgfireguy

Absolutely fan-flippin-tastic pictures! man do you have some yote pics and a website?


----------



## El Gato Loco

bgfireguy said:


> Absolutely fan-flippin-tastic pictures! man do you have some yote pics and a website?


Heck yes he does. Have you seen the PT coozies? He shot the pics of the bobcat on those.

http://www.mesaskyphotography.com/

http://www.mesaskyphotography.com/mesaskyphotographyieasysite_044.htm

Some of Chad's stuff is up in the gallery here too:

http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/member/558-mesa-sky-photography/

AWESOME work....


----------



## El Gato Loco

Here is a shot of the koozies.... email me your address and ill send you one out.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/9701-quality-predator-wildlife-photography-check-these-guys-out/


----------



## mesa sky photography

Chris! Thanks for helping a brotha out!!!
bgfireguy, Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## bgfireguy

Oh its absolutely my pleasure sir. I am an amateur photographer so I really can appreciate some *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* fine quality work.


----------



## mesa sky photography

Cool! If you ever have any questions just give me a shout!


----------



## Mattuk

Cracking photo's!


----------



## hassell

Top notch as usual, the older one is necked out pretty good.


----------



## Mattuk

I could neck him out ok!


----------



## bones44

Those are some amazing pics Chad !! Always enjoy good photography. Matt has some beauties out there too. Those bucks have me goin now. Went out this morning and saw nothing but chickadees.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Their just Great-----nice nice nice-------enjoyed them----sb


----------



## youngdon

Great pics...as always Chad.


----------



## ebbs

Chad. Stop it.


----------



## cbaxp

Great pics.


----------

